# Yarn Stores Cape Cod,MA?



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

We are going to the Cape for a few days next week and I was wondering if there are yarn stores in the area. We are staying in Wellsfleet. Thank You! Sandy


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

check out this site
http://www.knitmap.com/locations/map/#/origin:Wellsfleet, NY/zoom:11/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

Great store in Harwich on Rt 28, very friendly and great selection. Also in Dennis village on Rt 6A.
Have fun


----------



## cmmiller151 (Mar 25, 2011)

also one in Sandwich on 6A and there is one in Falmouth and one in Wareham.


----------



## patpipczynski (Jun 21, 2011)

Adventures in Knitting in Harwichport. Tell them Pat Pip says hi. There is one in Eastham in a hardware store. Great baby yarn. Ladybug is on 6a near Dennis. We should get together.


----------



## jan2125etc0812 (Feb 20, 2011)

There is a store on rte 6A in East Sandwich. I believe the name is Black Purl. I rode by it last week.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

sandy127 said:


> We are going to the Cape for a few days next week and I was wondering if there are yarn stores in the area. We are staying in Wellsfleet. Thank You! Sandy


I think you mean Wellfleet (no s).


----------



## dvbegs (May 26, 2011)

One of the oldest yarn shops on the cape is in Mashpee on Route 28 at the Deer Crossing Shopping Center. It has been in business for over 30 years and has many of the major brands in stock, It is called the Yarn Basket, Tel. 508-477-0858, open Monday thru Saturday 10.30 - 4.30. Please stop by.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

Adventures in Knitting is the one I use the most. I love the Black Water Abbey that they carry. (they are the one on 28 in Harwich Port) They are in the little shopping complex next to the Chamber of Commerce and School House parking lot.

This Wednesday (7/25) is Music in the Port so the our knitting class won't meet but next week (8/1) at 6:30 you can join the class with us.

There is also a new shop in Orleans called a Stitch in Thyme- on 2 Academy Place. They have been very nice the few times I have been in there.

Enjoy your trip!

Pam


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

I go to the Ladybug Knitting Shop on rte 6A in Dennis. They have lovely yarns and are very helpful.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

Love, love, love Cape Cod-many wonderful memories of fun camping trips there-before and with children. Have no fears-there are plenty of knitting shops. In fact in the early 1980's we stopped in one (I think it was in Falmouth) and I recognized wool I had bought in Mo in 1978 and I had run out of it so was unable to complete my vest. So I purchased 4 skeins got it home and God bless me it was exactly the same even down to the dye lot #. I finished my vest and I still wear it however I no longer button it up. To many cups of tea and cake!!! My dear husband (RIP) was bowled over. He loved my knitting, sewing, needlework of all genres-great man, great memories.


----------



## bazzk (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Sandy.

There is a yarn shop in No. Eastham, right on Rt. 6. You will pass it as you head to Wellfleet. It is called "The Yarn Basket" and is next door to Ace Hardware. I don't believe they are open on Sunday.

There is also a great restaurant and donut shop next door. Restaurant is called "Fairway" and the donut shop is "Hole-in-One". Have a great time!

Kris (from Eastham)


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

sandy127 said:


> We are going to the Cape for a few days next week and I was wondering if there are yarn stores in the area. We are staying in Wellsfleet. Thank You! Sandy


There's one in North Eastham on Rte 6 near where you're staying.


----------

